# Reviewing 3 AMSOil products for the Cruze Diesel



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Thanks for the review! 

I have already purchased AmsOil F.E. ATF for my CTD, but I have been waiting to put a few more miles on first to change it (>5000mi to date). I have also found that the 4-3 and 3-2 downshifts are often a tad on the harsh side at times. I am glad to hear that the fluid change helped this!


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Nice review!

Running all three of those products in my vehicle as we speak. I also use the Centane boost in the winter to make it a bit easier to get a complete burn on a cold engine trying to burn cold diesel. Ironically, I do not use the cold flow anymore as it never gets cold enough here to need it with winter diesel already coming out of the pump and it seems all the cold weather additives have hurt mpg's slightly in my experience. 

Any idea how the dealer "flushed" the tranny? I was curious if they just disconnected the hose to the cooler and ran the car until it was empty then refilled with exact same amount. Or multiple drains/fills, etc....I did multiple drains and fills with driving in between on mine. After about 3k on the AMSoil ATF, I can't arguably say I notice a huge difference but what I do know is I'm running an excellent full synthetic lube instead of the factory mineral oil and that I was able to flush out a nice chunk of break in material!


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

done all the same except I use 5w40 mid saps. everything I own has amsoil in it .


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Sup Rev , I Like how you think ! 

I do not Own a Diesel , but any time I can enhance my knowledge into an area where there is unfamiliarity to the subject is an Oportunity for meself to learn .. Yeah new term , Meself !


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

According to the 2015 owner's manual, the Diesel Cruze follows the same drain intervals as the gasoline Cruze, at 45,000 miles severe service and 90,000 miles normal service. The Signature Series ATF is rated for 2x the Severe Service interval, which would guarantee you 90,000 miles of driving in any conditions. 

I recommend a brake fluid service next time you take your car in. 

If anyone else is interested in running these oils, shoot me a PM and I can provide you pricing. We have wholesale pricing options as well. 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/113-...il-your-cruze-engine-transmission-fluids.html


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

KpaxFAQ said:


> Nice review!
> Any idea how the dealer "flushed" the tranny? I was curious if they just disconnected the hose to the cooler and ran the car until it was empty then refilled with exact same amount. Or multiple drains/fills, etc....I did multiple drains and fills with driving in between on mine. After about 3k on the AMSoil ATF, I can't arguably say I notice a huge difference but what I do know is I'm running an excellent full synthetic lube instead of the factory mineral oil and that I was able to flush out a nice chunk of break in material!


I didn't go out and observe while they were doing the flush, but I know it was a multiple-fill type of flush, because it used up 10 quarts of fluid. I think it was a machine that hooked up through the cooling lines and added and removed fluid multiple times to arrive at a complete change of the fluid.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> According to the 2015 owner's manual, the Diesel Cruze follows the same drain intervals as the gasoline Cruze, at 45,000 miles severe service and 90,000 miles normal service. The Signature Series ATF is rated for 2x the Severe Service interval, which would guarantee you 90,000 miles of driving in any conditions.
> 
> I recommend a brake fluid service next time you take your car in.


I haven't been in the habit of doing Brake Fluid service on my vehicles, but after reading some recent threads here, I'm contemplating giving it a try. My wife's van has effectively had a brake fluid service as a result of caliper replacements, but only once (10,000 miles ago at about 140,000 miles). My Jeep is 12 years old with 120,000 and still carrying the factory brake fluid, so I'm curious if I can even open the bleeder screws or if they've rusted shut. 

I'll be doing the fuel filter (myself) in about another 5000 miles, so that might be a good time for me to give the brake fluid service a try while I'm out there working on it. For those of us with Diesels, doing a brake fluid service every time we do the fuel filter might be a good way to go about things. The fuel filter is advertised at 30,000 miles, but it's really 1000 gallons of fuel. So, for those of us getting 36k, 40k, or more out of 1000 gallons of fuel, we're not using our brakes much driving that many highway miles, and it probably wouldn't hurt to go a few thousand past the recommended interval and keep the service in sync for the sake of convenience.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

revjpeterson said:


> I haven't been in the habit of doing Brake Fluid service on my vehicles, but after reading some recent threads here, I'm contemplating giving it a try. My wife's van has effectively had a brake fluid service as a result of caliper replacements, but only once (10,000 miles ago at about 140,000 miles). My Jeep is 12 years old with 120,000 and still carrying the factory brake fluid, so I'm curious if I can even open the bleeder screws or if they've rusted shut.
> 
> I'll be doing the fuel filter (myself) in about another 5000 miles, so that might be a good time for me to give the brake fluid service a try while I'm out there working on it. For those of us with Diesels, doing a brake fluid service every time we do the fuel filter might be a good way to go about things. The fuel filter is advertised at 30,000 miles, but it's really 1000 gallons of fuel. So, for those of us getting 36k, 40k, or more out of 1000 gallons of fuel, we're not using our brakes much driving that many highway miles, and it probably wouldn't hurt to go a few thousand past the recommended interval and keep the service in sync for the sake of convenience.


From the factory, GM does not bleed the brakes. They vacuum the air out through the reservoir and fill the vacuum with fluid. As you can guess, it is impossible to remove 100% of the air from the system, so some air pockets, particularly toward the back of the calipers, will still exist. Everyone who has performed their first brake fluid flush and bleed noticed significantly improved brake pedal feel as a result.


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> From the factory, GM does not bleed the brakes. They vacuum the air out through the reservoir and fill the vacuum with fluid. As you can guess, it is impossible to remove 100% of the air from the system, so some air pockets, particularly toward the back of the calipers, will still exist. Everyone who has performed their first brake fluid flush and bleed noticed significantly improved brake pedal feel as a result.


 This makes me want to go and bleed my brakes right now!!


----------



## operator (Jan 2, 2015)

It appears that everyone on this forum seems to love the Amsoil products. I have always used the Royal Purple products. Does anyone know if they make fluids for the cruze diesel?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Like K&N, Royal Purple has a lovely colour and splendid marketing. 

But as with both, many competitive products trump them in third-party objective testing.


----------



## operator (Jan 2, 2015)

good enough for me, switching to amsoil.


----------

